# [soft] emulateur de terminal - save history?

## El_Goretto

Salut,

Je découvre avec effarement que la pelleté d'émulateurs de terminal en gtk que je teste les uns après les autres ne disposent pas de la fonction "enregistrer l'historique" dans un fichier...

Et ça me déprime grandement, car konsole le fait, et que fatalement, pas bien envie d'installer le truc et ses dépendances juste pour çà...

Vous en connaissez un qui ferait l'affaire?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

N'est-ce pas normal ? L'historique dépend du shell utilisé, pas du terminal   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Si tu veux sauver l'historique d'une seule session, tu peux utiliser script. Si tu choisis d'utiliser les données de timing, tu peux rejouer le log avec scriptreplay. Tu te vois taper, corriger les commandes, ...

----------

## El_Goretto

Vous n'avez pas saisi l'esprit, car je n'ai pas précisé... il ne faut pas que j'ai à lancer une quelconque commande sur la machine distante (via script kernelsensei style  :Smile: ), puisqu'il peut s'agir de n'importe quoi (comme un switch réseau).

Donc, l'historique, ce n'est pas celle des uniquement des commandes (via history sur un bash, XavierMiller style  :Smile: ), mais tout ce qui apparait dans la fenêtre du terminal. En gros, l'équivalent d'un gros copier-coller du contenu de la fenêtre.

----------

